# Champ, the most photogenic golden ever.



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Candice, I am very sorry for your loss. Champ was very handsome boy. He will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of dear Champ.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Such sad news. A beautiful boy, star of your amazing photographs, what wonderful pictures you have to keep him near you.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

May God give you peace in knowing you did the right thing. We all know it's hard.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I already wrote on Champ's thread, but again I am so incredibly sorry for the loss of that beautiful boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you all very much. <3


----------

